# viper 5901 remote control programming problems



## ic237

Hey guys need some help here. Viper 5901, I replaced my defective 2 way remote today. I cant seem to be able to get into program mode. I hold the button on the remote until it says setup and follow the prompts until I get into pair mode. I then open the door, turn the ignition on, and press the valet/program button and release, I hit it again and hold. I dont get the flashing LED or the chirp. I try synchronising but I get a fail error. Any help would be appretiated.


----------



## mikeymac3

I am having this same problem with my remote. If you get yours to work let me know what you did. It would be greatly appreciated. Thank you in advance...


----------



## ic237

mikeymac3 said:


> I am having this same problem with my remote. If you get yours to work let me know what you did. It would be greatly appreciated. Thank you in advance...


Hi, disconnect the battery for 10 secs.


----------



## mikeymac3

So all I have to do is disconnect my battery for 10 seconds, reconnect it, and then do ther pairing process?


----------



## ic237

mikeymac3 said:


> So all I have to do is disconnect my battery for 10 seconds, reconnect it, and then do ther pairing process?


Worked for me. Dont bother calling the factory, they wont assist.


----------



## mikeymac3

Thank you for your help. I did get it to work, but I had to disconnect the antenna again to route it up to the mirror. when i plugged it back in the remotes wouldn't work. I have tried reprogramming them multiple times, and now im back to where i started. The system wont enter pairing mode, and i cant pair the remotes.


----------



## ic237

Sounds like maybe they are paired but the link is broken. Double check the antenna and disconnect the battery if needed.


----------



## mikeymac3

Do they stay paired if you disconnect the antenna? I've disconnected the battery for 10 seconds as stated elsewhere on this site. Ive tried everything i can think of. Could it be a bad antenna or harness?


----------



## ic237

mikeymac3 said:


> Do they stay paired if you disconnect the antenna? I've disconnected the battery for 10 seconds as stated elsewhere on this site. Ive tried everything i can think of. Could it be a bad antenna or harness?


Yeah, once paired thats it. It enters the code into the brains memory. You would have to erase it with the procedures in the manual if you have replaced so many remotes and filled the memory. I really think you need to double check and triple check that the harness is seated properly. Does the blue button light up? I think the toggle switch that was in the box needs to be installed as well. I Hope that helps.


----------



## mikeymac3

The blue light does not light up. I progammed the remotes without the toggle switch. I do have it plugged in and on now, but still nothing..I've checked to make sure everything is plugged in and seated correctly..


----------



## ic237

mikeymac3 said:


> The blue light does not light up. I progammed the remotes without the toggle switch. I do have it plugged in and on now, but still nothing..I've checked to make sure everything is plugged in and seated correctly..


That light needs to work. Its your antenna/program button. I think something is broke.


----------



## mikeymac3

When should it light up? When the vehicle is running, or does it flash constantly?


----------



## ic237

mikeymac3 said:


> When should it light up? When the vehicle is running, or does it flash constantly?


When you press it it should light up and it works as a status light with intermitten flashes. Depending on whats going on. But regardless, the light is not really my concern it just leads me to believe there is a problem maybe in the line. If the light is not getting power then maybe the controller isnt getting the antenna signal either, or you blew a fuse. Are you getting the chirps?


----------



## mikeymac3

No chirps either. When the programming worked, i did get both the chrip and the led light. I was beginning to think it was the line or the antenna.


----------



## ic237

mikeymac3 said:


> No chirps either. When the programming worked, i did get both the chrip and the led light. I was beginning to think it was the line or the antenna.


Soundsl like a fuse or a pulled wire.


----------



## mikeymac3

what fuses? What do you mean by pulled wire? A bad wire in the antenna harness or a wiring problem that can be fixed?


----------

